# Secure Motorhome Parking In Portugal



## 96114 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Folks

Does anyone have information on good sites in (preferably) the Algarve, Portugal and the south of Spain which offer secure parking during winter months. We are considering travelling south but due to time constraints will need to return home and then make occasional visits.

Has anyone had any experience of a similar circumstance?


----------

